# New look to The Coffee Bean website!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Take a look at our new look website at http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk

We sell Fracino and Visacrem espresso machines and freshly roasted to order beans.

Look forward to seeing some of you there!


----------

